# Meal Worms in Calgary



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm going to be moving from Winnipeg back to Calgary in a few weeks and would like to know where everyone in Calgary is currently getting their meal worms from since the chain I currently get mine from doesn't have a single store in Alberta. I'd like to avoid Pet Land if at all possible. Are there ideal places to get them from?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

ive ordered from supercricket in sask and they all made it here without any dying and it was in november, petland is a ripp off they charge 5 dollars for 100


----------

